# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Sportbekleidung (Schwerpunkt Wassersport)

## nowind.surfer

ich bin auf der Suche nach Kontakten in Bereichen Design und Produktion von Sportbekleidung (Schwerpunkt Wassersport). Es hat sich so getroffen, dass ich mich mit einem Thema befassen muss, das weit auerhalb von meinem regulren Bettigungsfeld liegt und wre froh die Gelegenheit zu bekommen, einige Probleme zu diskutieren.

----------

